# (CLOSED) Ruger Vaquero Question - File Front Sight?



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Guys/Gals
Just getting into SA shooting, and just obtained a Ruger Vaquero 357 -- 4 5/8" barrel. While "reading" my manual concerning point of aim... etc.... I noticed the book says Ruger makes the front sight large, in order to "file it down" for fine tuning. I checked mine at 25 yds using sandbag rest... it is about 3 to 4 inches low, and dead on right & left. Is it a common practice to file the sight down, or more logical to "allow" for it? - I don't want to end up with a "messed up" ... (looks wise) ... front sight.
Thanks......... Ron


----------



## GAR (Oct 2, 2008)

*Front sight*

Yes. Point to remember is differant loads shoot to a differant point of impact. Might try a differant [lower] sight picture or differant load to hit point of impact.

Remeber this: You can file it down but it's hard to build it back up.

GAR


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 2, 2008)

Like GAR said: You can file it to adjust point of impact but it will be for that load. Do you reload? If you do you are set! Find a load, file the sight and let 'er rip!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.... no, at this time I do not reload. A friend has a reloader... dies... etc.... for several calibers, and has offered to sale.. no price as yet, but I am considering getting into it. I have been shooting whatever I can find that is "cheap" around $14 per 50 (Megtech) is about the best price I have found in this area. Like your comments pointed out, the point of impact was "very" different, I have tried Ten X 105gr TFP .... Magtech 10,24 (158gr) LRN .... Winchester Winclean 125 gr JSP, and Winchester 130 gr FMJ. --- I "assume" for all around "cheap" plinking... SASS/target etc ....I will be using LRN Magtech. (the 3 to 4 inch low round referenced above) ------ if I don't get into reloading.
Next question.... if overall cost is "cheaper" my intent is to get into reloading, I will also be shooting a Uberti YellowBoy 38 special 24" barrel. Can I reload at compatible prices of $14 per 50 rds, or is it just the enjoyment of reloading your own rounds? In the long run, is the "cheap" Magtech ammo bad for my Ruger & Uberti weapons  compared to other brands, or supplies I can obtain and use in reloading my own?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 3, 2008)

> Can I reload at compatible prices of $14 per 50 rds, or is it just the enjoyment of reloading your own rounds?



Well, that depends.  Answers will be about like the dunking/sprinkling argument over in spiritual debate.


Depending on how much you spend on reloading equipment, it can take a while to amortize the cost of that equipment.

Once you do that, on a per round basis, you can reload cheaper, although increases in the prices of lead have made the difference less.  What most reloaders find is that although their per round cost is down, they end up shooting more, so overall, at the end of the week, there's no real savings.

The other advantage is solving problems such as you have raised.  It's quite probable that there is a powder/bullet combination that will shoot to your point of aim.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 3, 2008)

Try a heavier bullet.  A heavier bullet will recoil a bit more and will be most likely be moving a bit slower down the barrel.  This will increase the recoil a little bit and the resulting combination usually is that the bullet will strike the target a little higher with the same point of aim.

As they said, its easy to remove metal but harder to replace it.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Oct 3, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is that a pistol may shoot to a different point of aim when shot from a rest as opposed to being shot standing.

Before you go filing too much, I'd figure out what load you want to use.

Also, my understanding is that ruger sights their fixed-sight pistols to shoot point of aim for the 'normal' ammunition.  If you've got a .357 / .38 pistol, then it's probably shooting to point of aim for the .357 loads.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 3, 2008)

Good point AR .... I haven't tried 357 as yet.... I'll walk out back and try a few of those to compare results......... I will be shooting a lot, is there a rule of thumb on how many reloads I can get from the same brass shooting light loads?


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Oct 3, 2008)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Good point AR .... I haven't tried 357 as yet.... I'll walk out back and try a few of those to compare results......... I will be shooting a lot, is there a rule of thumb on how many reloads I can get from the same brass shooting light loads?



I've never heard of a 'rule' about that.  My guess is that it'd depend on how much it gets resized while reloading.  If you've got a 'loose' chamber and a 'tight' reloading die, you're going to be sizing the heck out of that brass, and the life will shorten accordingly.

With light loads you might not be expanding the brass as much, so you'll probably be working it less.

I'd guess that you'll get between 5 & 10 loadings out of your brass.

I do know that nickel-plated brass is supposed to have a shorter life-span than the normal brass.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure you would want to do this to your gun, but I had Gun Docc fix the sites on my Ruger Single Six...

Here ya go..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=96372&highlight=Single


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 3, 2008)

> is there a rule of thumb on how many reloads I can get from the same brass shooting light loads?



There's really not a rule of thumb, you just have to examine your brass each time.

I shoot some really light .38 Special wadcutter loads, minimum working the brass, and some of the brass is 10 years old, and has been loaded dozen of times.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 4, 2008)

I am willing to bet that the gun is regulated for 158 gr. .357 Mag cartridges. I cast and reload my own bullets/ammo. Therefore I get 50 rounds for about $2.50 -3.50 in .38 special. I would strongly recommend buying that reloading gear Bounty Hunter. I'd show you how to set it up if you want. If you can make Mac and cheese you can reload ammo!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds to me like you already got great info here.

But I will inject a little of my thoughts. First thing is I am assuming this is a fixed sight revolver. It may be that you need to adjust your aim point. Some people aim at the center of the bullseye and some aim by placing the bullseye on top of the sights. If you are aiming at the center then you might try aiming with the bull on top of the front sight and you should be pretty close to dead on there. (EDIT: My mistake, if you are aiming bull on top of sight then you can aim at the center to be about right.) Before you do any filing (which the front sight is made a bit large so that either the bull on top sight picture works or you can file it to match the bull in the center sight picture, much the same as my black powder guns are) you need to find which load you want the sights registered to. IF you can adjust your alignement and not file the sight blade you will be better off in the long run.


----------



## soopadoopa (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll just add that .38/.357 is one caliber that you can definitely save money on by reloading. If you look around you can find some good deals on used presses and dies.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 5, 2008)

No doubt.... if it'll save me a few pennies, I "got" to reload my own. I just bought a 357/38 19" barrel - Henry Big Boy and tried it out today. It shoots dead on target, but doesn't cycle near as smooth as the 38 spl Uberti Yellow Boy I picked up a while back. The lever seems to lock down in shooting position a little too tight, and causes a less than smooth stroke cycling the next round. Maybe a few hundred rounds will loosen it up. Any advice on smoothing the action is welcomed. I'm leaving myself a "small" budget for buying ammo.... 
EMC -- I notice you're in mid ga.... how far from Kathleen you located? -- Maybe we can get together at my place and fire a few rds. I'll provide the firing range, and burgers... you provide the wisdom.... deal?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 5, 2008)

Handgunner...
I appreciate the link you provided..... once I get in the groove of which load to go with.... then I may tweak the sights using your advice. 
TV RACIN FAN brought out the aiming position logic on aiming with target on top of sight or center of sight. I've always been taught to set the target on top of the sight, but have adjusted my aim point to top of a 4" bull using 38 spc 158 gr ammo. That's working well so far.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 5, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

